# Craft Supplies, Millers Dale - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 22, 2012)

First off if the site owners see this I am really sorry for the muddy footprints everywhere, 
I'd just crawled out of a mine that was knee deep in mud and water and as I had parked in the craft supplies car park it would have been rude not to have a look.









> The earliest were water-powered corn mills, but later, after the opening of the new turnpike road between Tideswell and Buxton in 1812 which provided easier access, there were mills for timber, silk, cotton – and even distilled peppermint!
> 
> Thus Miller’s Dale gets its name from the abundance of water-mills that once flourished here, and there was probably a mill here at the time of the Norman Conquest, although Miller’s Dale is not recorded in the Domesday Book. The earliest mention of a mill in the Wye Valley comes from the late thirteenth century Tideswell parish register which records the grant to a Tideswell miller of land to erect a corn mill. This mill was later owned by the monks of Lenton Abbey who farmed in nearby Monks Dale, and following the Dissolution, the ownership was transferred to the Duke of Devonshire.



Full history of the area can be found HERE

Access was easy and yet inside is in decent condition, I think someone might be squatting inside but it's a different class of squatter as they like Rose wine and pot plants


















































Not really my thing but if your in the area and you like derps you've got a week until it's up for auction.​


----------



## Silent Hill (May 22, 2012)

Like that mate. Nice one.


----------



## King Al (May 22, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I think someone might be squatting inside but it's a different class of squatter as they like Rose wine and pot plants





Nice find Paul


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 22, 2012)

Nice find and shots Paul


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 23, 2012)

great find..brill photos..


----------



## PaulPowers (May 23, 2012)

Cheers  

Don't expect to start seeing me in buildings I still prefer to be underground where it's cool and peaceful


----------

